# Restart boot speed is slower than shutdown-then-turn-on?



## Jujung (Oct 26, 2012)

I timed it, and boot after restart takes much more time than just turning off and on. Am I only one experiencing this?


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

No, The new hybrid boot technology that Windows 8 use's does not affect Restarts.
Only full shut downs and powering on, that the speed of starting up is fast.

So if you restart you Windows 8, it'll take longer to start. 
But if you shut it down like normal it'll start faster.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Seems to be similar to hibernating.


----------

